# Which city in your country has the largest Asian population? (Excl. Asian countries)



## musiccity (Jan 5, 2011)

*United States*


*Under 25,000*

Kaumakani, Hi (77.3%)

*Between 25,000 and 100,000*

Waipahu, HI (65.8%)

*Over 100,000*

Honolulu, HI (55.9%)


*Continental United States*


*Under 25,000*

Palisades Park, NJ (58.6%)

*Between 25,000 and 100,000*

Monterey Park, CA (66.3%)

*Over 100,000*

Daly City, CA (55.1%)


----------



## the spliff fairy (Oct 21, 2002)

In terms of Asians (not just East asians):

London over 1 million South Asians (Indian subcontinent), 300,000 East and SE Asians and about 700,000 Middle Easterners and Turks.


----------



## CasaMor (Mar 14, 2008)

Casablanca


----------



## Sarcasticity (May 21, 2005)

I guess you mean percentage. NYC has close to a million, but only is 12% of the population


----------



## SydneyCity (Nov 14, 2010)

The Sydney Statistical District (metro area with 4.6 million people) is 12.8% East Asian, 3.6% South Asian and 6.1% Middle Eastern/Arab.


----------



## memph (Dec 11, 2010)

Toronto has 32.7% Asians out of 2,476,565 people
Mississauga, ON has 36.2% Asians out of 665,655 people
Vancouver, BC has 46.9% Asians out of 571,600 people
Markham, ON has 58.6% Asians out of 260,760 people
Richmond, BC was 61.2% Asians out of 173,565 people

Also worth noting, within Toronto, Scarborough has 51.5% Asians out of 602,645 people, so much of Toronto's Asian communities are located there.

For Canada, I had Asians include Chinese, South Asians, West Asians, Koreans, Japanese, Filipinos and Southeast Asians but not people listed as multiple ethnic groups, arabs or "other" even though these might include people whose ancestors are ethnically mostly from Asia.


----------



## musiccity (Jan 5, 2011)

Sorry, should've clarified


Meant by percentage, and I mean East Asians, Southeast Asians, & South Asians.. not Middle Eastern groups


----------



## lochinvar (Jul 28, 2005)

Asia is the biggest continent, from Bosporus to Bering Strait.


----------



## memph (Dec 11, 2010)

musiccity said:


> Sorry, should've clarified
> 
> 
> Meant by percentage, and I mean East Asians, Southeast Asians, & South Asians.. not Middle Eastern groups


So it's ok that I didn't include Arabs... are we including West Asians though? In Canada, most West Asians are from Iran, Armenia, Turkey and Afghanistan, people from countries South of these (and North Africa) would usually be considered Arabs.


----------



## nicdel (May 13, 2011)

For Germany, I can only speak for Berlin and Hamburg because they seem to have appropriate statistics on immigrant groups, whereas the other German cities with sizeable Asian communities (e.g. Frankfurt, Düsseldorf etc.) only have rough estimations. 

Berlin: 

East Asians (China, Japan, Korea etc.) : 35,000 out of ~ 3,450,000 = 1,1% 

Southeast Asians (Vietnamese, Thai etc.): 56,000 out of ~ 3,450,000= 1,6%

South Asians (Indians, Sri Lanka etc.): 10,000 out of ~ 3,450,000= 0,3%

Total: 3% (101,000)

if u would include Middle Easterners and Western Asians the number would be significantly higher. 

Middle Easterners: ~300,000 (200,000 Turks; 80,000 Arabs; 20,000 Others.) out of 3,450,000= 9%


total number of asians then: 12% (401,000)
http://www.statistik-berlin-brandenburg.de/Publikationen/Stat_Berichte/2011/SB_A1-5_hj01-11_BE.pdf
http://www.statistik-berlin-brandenburg.de/Publikationen/Stat_Berichte/2011/SB_A1-5_hj02-10_BE.pdf


Hamburg:

East Asians (China, Japan, Korea etc.) : 10,000 out of 1,780,000 = 0,6%
Southeast Asians(Vietnam, Thai etc.): 13,000 out of 1,780,000= 0,7%
South Asians: 10,000 out of 1,780,000= 0,6%

Total= 2% (33,000)

including Middle Easterners:

Middle Easterners like Turks, Persians and Central Asians like Kazakhs, Afghans: 

177,000 (93,000 Turks, 20,000 Persians, 20,000 Afghans, 30,000 Arabs, 14,000 others) out of 1,780,000= 10%

total number of Asians then: 12%


http://www.abendblatt.de/hamburg/ko...-Stadtteilen-leben-die-meisten-Migranten.html


----------



## BringMe (May 7, 2011)

I think Bogota (Colombia) mostly chinese (working in restaurants ) and japanese


----------



## poshbakerloo (Jan 16, 2007)

The *UK *as quite a lot of Asian people, increased a lot in recent years...but pretty much mostly south Asian. I think quite a bit higher than the average European country?

*Leicester*

South Asian = 29.4%

East Asian = 1.5%

*Bradford*

South Asian = 26.1%

East Asian = 1.4%

*Manchester*

South Asian = 10%

East Asian = 3.7%

*Birmingham*

South Asian = 19.7%

East Asian = 2.6%

*London*

South Asian = 13.2%

East Asian = 2.7%

----------------------------------------------------------------------------------
These places aren't cities but do have high percentage of South Asian people...

*Blackburn*

South Asian = 25.74%

*Burnley*

South Asian = 7.2%

*Nelson*

South Asian = 30.70%

*Bolton*

South Asian = 15.8%


----------



## isakres (May 13, 2009)

In Mexico, maybe its Mexicali in the border with California.

During the early 1900s there were more Chinese inhabitants than Mexicans in the city, althought they are a minority now.


http://www.blueroadrunner.com/chinos.htm


----------



## musiccity (Jan 5, 2011)

The UK definitely has the highest numbers, those German figures were pretty small.


----------



## sc4 (Apr 6, 2006)

But why Asians? Why not other groups?? What's the purpose of this thread??


----------



## musiccity (Jan 5, 2011)

sc4 said:


> But why Asians? Why not other groups?? What's the purpose of this thread??


Curiosity, I'm a demographics nerd. I'm most interested in Asian populations in Latin America.


----------



## poshbakerloo (Jan 16, 2007)

sc4 said:


> But why Asians? Why not other groups?? What's the purpose of this thread??


Why not? General Interest.


----------



## Sarcasticity (May 21, 2005)

sc4 said:


> But why Asians? Why not other groups?? What's the purpose of this thread??


CAUSE ASIANS ARE SUPERIOR OVER THE OTHERS!!!! :lol: 

J/K, but it seems to me that Asians in general like to migrate.


----------



## nicdel (May 13, 2011)

musiccity said:


> The UK definitely has the highest numbers, those German figures were pretty small.


because the UK has soo many Indians, Pakistanis and Bangladeshis. Germany has more Vietnamese and Arab people though. All Western European countries have similar percentages of East Asians and Southeast Asians, however, they tend to be be much smaller than the percentages of North American cities....


----------



## Federicoft (Sep 26, 2005)

In the Rome province there are 48,505 East Asians, 35,473 South Asians and 4,864 Middle Easterns, for a total of 88,842 Asian citizens.

In the Milan province there are 69,431 East Asians, 30,192 South Asians and 3,601 Middle Easterns, for a total of 103,224 Asian citizens.

All other provinces have much lower numbers, with the only exception being the Florence metro area which has a 30,000-strong Chinese community.

Note that only foreign nationals are considered, so not people with acquired citizenship, second generations with Italian citizenship etc.
Also, Turks are not considered Middle Eastern in these statistics.


----------



## musiccity (Jan 5, 2011)

Why aren't there many East Asians in Europe?


----------



## atmada (Jan 9, 2008)

Sarcasticity said:


> CAUSE ASIANS ARE SUPERIOR OVER THE OTHERS!!!! :lol:
> 
> J/K, but it seems to me that Asians in general like to migrate.


IMO not only Asians, but people in general like to migrate, they are looking for a better place to live.


----------



## micro (Mar 13, 2005)

*Duesseldorf* has the largest Japanese population in Germany: 8200 living in the area, 6500 (1.1 %) within the city limits (other Asians not counted). There are many Japanese shops and companies concentrated in a couple of streets in the downtown area.


----------



## DanielFigFoz (Mar 10, 2007)

musiccity said:


> Why aren't there many East Asians in Europe?


Less European colonalism in East Asia I imagine.

In the UK the term 'Asian' refers to people from the Indian Subcontinent, rather than East Asians, the term for which is 'Oriental', which can be offensive if said in a certain manner/tone, but is not generally pejorative, but as I said, it can be, although some people generalise East Asians as 'Chinese'

Wikipedia says that more than 50% of non-Europeans in the UK are Asian, and 5% are 'Chinese or other' (Japanese, Korean, Vietnamese etc)


----------



## Sarcasticity (May 21, 2005)

atmada said:


> IMO not only Asians, but people in general like to migrate, they are looking for a better place to live.


I think it's easier to spot Asians (and I have included Middle Easterns, Indians, etc) in other continents than say Europeans or Latinos. Asians have the largest diaspora


----------



## memph (Dec 11, 2010)

DanielFigFoz said:


> Less European colonalism in East Asia I imagine.
> 
> In the UK the term 'Asian' refers to people from the Indian Subcontinent, rather than East Asians, the term for which is 'Oriental', which can be offensive if said in a certain manner/tone, but is not generally pejorative, but as I said, it can be, although some people generalise East Asians as 'Chinese'
> 
> Wikipedia says that more than 50% of non-Europeans in the UK are Asian, and 5% are 'Chinese or other' (Japanese, Korean, Vietnamese etc)


I wonder if it's proximity too? There are a lot more Chinese than Indians on Canada's West coast but in Ontario there are a bit more Indians.

And around here, I've heard 'Oriental', if people don't know what nation the person is from, they'll just say 'Asian', and the more official term would be East Asian. South Asian is the more official term for those from the Indian subcontinent, and the slang term is "brown".


----------



## Mr_Dru (Dec 15, 2008)

The Netherlands

The largest Asian group in the Netherlands:

Indonesians 387.000 (racial mix Dutch/Indo 800.000)
Chinese 145.000 
Turks 394.000
Hindu/Indian (from Suriname) 180.000
Asians diverse (Filippino, Malaysians, Thai, etc) 397.000
Adoption children's (Asians) 60.000






Source: nationaal CBS (Centraal Bureau Statistiek)
http://www.cbs.nl/NR/rdonlyres/900AFF25-7E54-4F8C-92DE-435270FD3E68/0/2003k1b15p034art.pdf


----------



## the spliff fairy (Oct 21, 2002)

Sarcasticity said:


> I think it's easier to spot Asians (and I have included Middle Easterns, Indians, etc) in other continents than say Europeans or Latinos. Asians have the largest diaspora


Actually Europeans have the largest diaspora - USA, Canada, South America, Australia, New Zealand, South Africa etc


----------



## Dimethyltryptamine (Aug 22, 2009)

Pretty sure it's Sydney, and +1 to above. 









http://www.flickr.com/photos/rovingisydney/6574016563/








http://www.flickr.com/photos/tonio1984/6579972765/

Quite easily spotted and there is many. Thank god because without the Asians cultural influence, I fear our cities would probably be dead past 6pm.


----------



## musiccity (Jan 5, 2011)

^^

don't forget about the cuisine  though I have no idea what Australian cuisine is.. it might be good. :dunno:


----------



## musiccity (Jan 5, 2011)

the spliff fairy said:


> Actually Europeans have the largest diaspora - USA, Canada, South America, Australia, New Zealand, South Africa etc


Yep, it's Europeans then Africans (US, Latin America, Brazil, Caribbean)


----------



## Sarcasticity (May 21, 2005)

the spliff fairy said:


> Actually Europeans have the largest diaspora - USA, Canada, South America, Australia, New Zealand, South Africa etc


If we start from the earlier times, maybe, but in recent times, I think may be not. I think the migration of Asians and Africans are probably the largest.


----------



## Francisco94 (Dec 30, 2011)

In Mozambique Maputo has the highest number of asians(east asians, indo-pakistanese asians, asians from the arab gulf, etc.)


----------



## musiccity (Jan 5, 2011)

^^

I saw pictures of some sort of Chinatown in Maputo.


----------



## Francisco94 (Dec 30, 2011)

musiccity said:


> ^^
> 
> I saw pictures of some sort of Chinatown in Maputo.


Really? Where? There's a block in downtown where there are many chinese restaurants, stores, aptmnts, and recently a hotel. Though i would not call that a china town.


----------



## musiccity (Jan 5, 2011)

Maputo's "Chinatown"





alama said:


> New Chinatown in Maputo por D J Clark, no Flickr
> 
> New Chinatown in Maputo por D J Clark, no Flickr
> 
> ...


----------



## Francisco94 (Dec 30, 2011)

That's where i was talking about, there is a nice chinese restaurant and a cheap clothes mini-store apparently owned by an asian not too far from the first building in your post.


----------



## pikopancho (May 27, 2009)

At the 2006 Census about 1,700,000 listed at least one of their ancestries under those classified as 'Asian' (this includes East, South East and Central Asians-pretty much all of Asia east of Iran). Would have grown close to 2 million by now with large net immigration numbers, particularly in recent years. 

The Asian populations by city are below (and as a percentage of the city population): 

Sydney: 683,917 (18.8%)

Melbourne: 565,056 (16.2%)

Perth: 136,848 (9.5%)

Brisbane: 130,598 (7.4%)

Adelaide: 68,640 (6.2%)

Canberra: 30,113 (9.3%)



> don't forget about the cuisine though I have no idea what Australian cuisine is.. it might be good.


Probably isn't a truly definable 'Australian' cuisine but the Chinese, South-east asian and Indian influences on cuisine is huge as well as that of other groups such as the Italians, Greeks, Turks amongst others.


----------



## memph (Dec 11, 2010)

pikopancho said:


> At the 2006 Census about 1,700,000 listed at least one of their ancestries under those classified as 'Asian' (this includes East, South East and Central Asians-pretty much all of Asia east of Iran). Would have grown close to 2 million by now with large net immigration numbers, particularly in recent years.
> 
> The Asian populations by city are below (and as a percentage of the city population):
> 
> ...


If you don't include West Asians (Iran, Turkey, Armenia, Afghanistan), mixed and n.i.e., here are some Canadian cities at the metropolitan area level, which I think is the most comparable to Austrialian cities.

Toronto: 1,486,870 (29.3%)
Vancouver: 768,320 (36.6%)
Montreal: 218,755 (6.1%)
Calgary: 176,905 (16.5%)
Edmonton: 124,095 (12.1%)
Ottawa: 82,660 (7.4%)
Winnipeg: 74,290 (10.8%)
Hamilton: 46,985 (6.9%)

In Montreal, blacks, Latin Americans and Arabs make up a larger portion of the minority population than in other cities.


----------



## atmada (Jan 9, 2008)

Sarcasticity said:


> I think it's easier to spot Asians (and I have included Middle Easterns, Indians, etc) in other continents than say Europeans or Latinos. Asians have the largest diaspora


Ya..Asia has the largest population, bigger chance to see Asian everywhere.


----------

